# Thinking about going to a compact, questions



## dstreelm (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a Fuji Roubaix 1.0 witha FSA Gossamer MegaExo standard 39/53 crankset with MegaExo BB. It also has an 11-26 cassette.

Recently I've been thinking about going to a compact crankset, as I'm a heavier rider (225 lbs) and I sometimes struggle on steep climbs. What things should I consider when going to a compact? will I need to get a new cassette?

I have been looking at both the apex and rival 34/50 cranksets. Will I have to get a model that comes with a SRAM BB or are the SRAM cranksets compatible with the BB I have?

Is it work the extra cash for the rival with the hollow arms or will I be just fine with the Apex?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you'll be fine w/ apex. you need a sram bb w/ the sram crank. you might want to change the cassette, but then again you might not. you don't 'need' to get one just because you're changing the crank. whether you still have problems on hills will answer that question for you.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

You could also put a MTB cassette on there (up to 36t) and just install a MTB rear derailleur that is compatable with your shifters. If they're Sram 10 speed, any Sram 10 speed MTB RD will work. If they're Shimano 8 or 9 speed, any 8 or 9 speed Shimano MTB RD will work. I think (THINK) that if they're Shimano 10 speed, you will still need to use a Shimano 9 speed MTB RD as the 10 speed won't work? No direct experience with those.

Anyway, an alternative to buying a new crank and BB to consider. The crank and BB (basic Sram BB's aren't expensive, btw) may or may not be cheaper.

OF course you could do all the above with a compact crankset too, depending on what you need to accomplish in the low gears dep't.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I am upgrading to Force 53/39 from Rival compact 50/34 and pulling off a 172.5 with English GXP BB if you are interested. This set didn't see hard use; it's flat here and I was only doing a weekly 45 mile group ride + occasional 30-50 mile solo rides and one metric century group ride. Basically I moved to an area with no bike scene


----------

